
China's Social Credit System seeks to assign scores, engineer social behaviour - clouddrover
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-31/chinas-social-credit-system-punishes-untrustworthy-citizens/9596204
======
danzig13
Terrifying. As much as anything, because I could see how it could be
justified. How awesome would it be if that guy who drives like an asshole all
the time would actually have that affect his life?

However, of course the system will be used to penalize social dissent and
change first and foremost. It would be like the perfect springboard for ad
hominem attacks. “He seems to have good points on why local officials should
not accept bribes, but he only brushes his teeth once a day.”

Just. Terrifying.

~~~
vtntimo
"How awesome would it be if that guy who drives like an asshole all the time
would actually have that affect his life?"

You clearly haven't seen the first post-Netflix Black Mirror episode.

It's a big mistake to expect people (ANY people, government or randoms, does
not matter) to use this type of ranking system in a logical, rational way.
Most people are unable to make logical and rational decisions. Just look at
what people are eating for lunch, let alone who they are voting and WHY.

Basically any ranking system of this type has two fates, depending on who does
the ranking (the people or the government):

In case of people doing the ranking, it becomes a popularity contest that
rewards what you project of yourself to the external world. Remember, your
external projection != you. This is already going on in the context of social
media, and has started a de-evolution and demise of our civilization. Nobody
cares about their inner selves anymore, and why care if what you project
brings you greater rewards from the external world.

In case of government, well, just no. Stalin-type power gripping has never
been easier. Someone criticising? Just change a single float variable (the
person's score) from say 9.7 to 0.2 and the problem solves itself.

PS. We don't need a ranking system to end someone's asshole-esque driving.
Find them, break enough facial bones and make sure they understand it was
because of their driving. I promise you that will be the end of it. If not,
there are about 44 or 358 solutions that fix the problem for good.

~~~
danzig13
I pretty much acknowledge that in my second paragraph.

